# 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

Redaktionell







*365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag​*
*Das Jahr bzw. der Kalender hat 365 Tage. Angler gibts Millionen. Da will ich doch mal sehen, ob man 365 tolle Sprüche rund um Angeln und Angler zusammen bekommt. So dass man quasi einen "anglerischen Spruch des Tages" durchs ganze Jahr zusammen bekommt. *

Da bin ich doch mal gespannt, ob das die User hier schaffen, insgesamt 365 Sprüche zusammen zu kriegen, die Angeln oder Angler betreffen und (möglichst positiv logischerweise) darstellen..

Ich würde die dann alle hier einpflegen.


Und ich fang mal mit den 2, 3 Standardsprüchen an, die mir ausm Kopp einfallen und damit die schon weg sind für euch ;-))

Thomas Finkbeiner

1: Nur der Köder im Wasser fängt!

2: Wer nicht angelt, kann nix fangen

3: Der schlechteste Angeltag ist immer noch besser  als der beste Arbeitstag

4: Lieber Kleinfisch als kein Fisch!

5: Wer Blinker sät wird Raubfisch ernten

6: Das Angeln das macht Kinder froh und Erwachsene ebenso.

7: Kommt der Wind vom Westen, ist der Fang am besten.
Kommt der Wind vom Osten, wird deine Angel rosten.

8. Ist der 1. Fang ein Barsch, ist der ganze Tag im Arsch.

9: Einem geschenktem Barsch schaut man nicht Ar.., äh in´s Maul

10:Macht sich am Tag die Sonne breit, stehen die Zander tief und weit.
Lässt der Mond dann von sich Grüßen, fängst du sie vor deinen Füßen.

11: Lässt der Angler einen Furz im stehen so wird er keinen Fisch mehr sehen

12. Schatz, zuhause hätte ich erst recht nichts gefangen.

13: Auch Fische können riechen, besonders, wenn sie lange liegen.

14: Made-Mais - heisser scheiß!

15: Lieber bleib ich Schneiderlein als bei'm NABU drin zu sein

16: Angeln ist die einzige Art von Philosophie, von der man satt werden kann

17: Wenn's dämmert, dann hämmert's!

18: Ein Bad gönnt sich der Anglersmann, wenn der Karpfen "Französisch" kann,
kann "Französisch" auch der Hecht, ergeht´s dem Anglersmann sehr schlecht. 

19: Ein letzter Wurf noch ist wie wenn eine Frau sagt, dass sie nur kurz shoppen geht

20: Ein Wurm wurde sehr vermißt,
weil er heut´ zum Angeln ist.

21:Steht die Rute steif zum Himmel, an den Glöckchen kein Gebimmel,
dann hast´e heute echt kein Glück, kehr lieber gleich nach Haus zurück.

22: Fangen filetieren und zurück setzen

23: Alle Fische legen Eier, die russischen sogar Kaviar.

24: Bismarck war auch nur ein Hering.

25: Komm mit zum fischen sagte der Angler zum Wurm....

26: Der Köder muß dem Fisch schmecken nicht dem Angler ....

27: Als er seinen ersten Fisch fing, fing er sich selbst (Ota Pavel)

28: Gott schuf alle Menschen gleich,DOCH nur die besten durften Angler werden:

29: Das wichtigste beim Angeln sind lange Arme,damit man zeigen kann wie groß der gefangende Fisch war

30: Sprach der Wurm zum Fisch: "Pech gehabt, mitgefangen, mit gehangen".

31: Angeln ist ein großartiger Anschauungsunterricht für die Gleichheit der Menschen:
Vor den Fischen sind alle Menschen gleich ! 

32: Angler sterben nicht, die riechen nur so.

33: Kraut zappelt nicht....

34: Nicht jeder Angeltag ist auch ein Fangtag

35:  Dem Stipper ins Gebetbuch! Kurzgedicht von der Made: Draufgetreten, schade...

36: "Für die Toten Wein, für die Lebenden Wasser, das ist eine Vorschrift für Fische"

37: Mir ist egal wer dein Vater ist, so lange ich hier Angel, geht hier keiner übers Wasser!

38: Fischlein, Fischlein beiße sonst ist Angeln Sch...e!

39: Ist der Fisch auch noch so klein, er muß erst mal gefangen sein!

40: Andere gehen zur Therapie, ich geh einfach Angeln!

41: Der Angler sieht, es gründelt dort. Er wirft schnell hin, der Fisch ist fort!

42: Ohne Angel, ohne Pose gibt´s nur Fische aus der Dose!

43: Der Fisch, den man nicht fängt, war immer der grösste.

44: Ein Angler sagt nur dann die Wahrheit, wenn er einen anderen Angler einen Lügner nennt

45: Nur tote Fische schwimmen mit dem Strom"

46: Ein Leben ohne angeln ist möglich, aber sinnlos!

47: zum angeln geboren zum arbeiten gezwungen

48: Wer Barsche fängt, hat tief gesenkt

49: Fische, die beißen, bellen nicht.

50: Ist der erste Fisch ein Hecht, dann wird der Tag nicht schlecht !

51: Gräten sind die Rache der Fische.

52: In Netzstrümpfen hat sich schon mancher tolle Hecht verfangen.

53: WASSER ist das wichtigste Element auf Erden

54: Makrelen ohne Knochen nennt der Angler Rochen

55: Kommt der Wind zum Land hast du Fisch in der Hand!

56: Quakt der Frosch im Liebesspiel, fängt man Aale meistens viel.

57: Fällt der Strand trocken, kannste keine Mefo locken

58: Wir brauchen mehr Köderboxen und weniger X-Boxen!

59: Gute Freunde teilen Geheimnisse. Beste Freunde teilen Angel-Spots!

60: Man muss nicht eher „Fisch“ rufen, bis man ihn hinter den Kiemen hat

61: Haben wir genug Köder dabei? Ich hoffe nicht

62: Wer fängt hat recht

63: Ich hab einen Fisch nach dem anderen gefangen....insgesamt zwe

64: Petri heil- meischt (nix) am Seil...

65: .und fängste morgens einen Barsch,ist der ganze tag im Arxxx...

66: Am Anfang haben die Fische gar nicht gebissen und dann haben die gaaaanz langsam aufgehört zu beißen ...

67: Flunder, Karpfen, Hecht und Scholle tragen Schuppen, keine Wolle

68: Die Sache hat einen Haken, sagte der Fisch als er an der Angel hing

69: Lieber Kabeljau als Kabel-TV

70: Ich habe den nicht gemessen oder gewogen, aber als ich den Fisch aus dem See nahm sank der Wasserspiegel um 10 cm.

71: "Beissen sie heute?" "Nein, aber den Nächsten, der fragt sicher".

72: Beissen die Fische morgens schneller, liegen sie Mittags auf dem Teller...

73: Angeln: Nicht das Ergebnis zählt, sondern das Erlebnis.

74: Wenn die Blitze zucken tut´s den Aalen jucken.

75: Wenn die Weiden blühn, fang die Aale an zu ziehn.

76: Ein Fisch der hoch hinaus will, sollte sich einer Angel anvertrauen.

77: Angeln ist die unverdächtigste Art des Nichtstun

78: Hecht, Zander, Waller, Barsch beißen dem GuFi in den A****

79: Wir sitzen alle in einem Boot. Die einen zum Rudern, die anderen zum Angeln.

80: Rapfen die man sieht fängt man nicht...

81: Angler, Jäger und sonstige Lügner

82: Kleine Angler haben einen Vorteil: Der Fisch wirkt größer, wenn sie photographiert werden.

83: Im Trüben ist gut fischen, aber leicht auch zu entwischen.

84: Je länger die Arme desto größer der Fisch

85: Willst du eine Stunde lang glücklich sein, dann betrink dich.
Willst du drei Tage lang glücklich sein, dann heirate.
Willst du das ganze Leben lang glücklich sein, dann werde Angler.

86: Sex ist geil ...angeln geiler

87: Weht der Wind von Nord, bleib vom Wasser fort.

88: Ist der Karpfen kugelrund, dann wiegt er ein paar Pfund.

89: Es gibt Wichtigeres als angeln - nur was ?

90: Wer den Himmel im Wasser sieht, kann Fische auf den Bäumen sehen.

91: Wer einem Manne einen Fisch schenkt, gibt ihm für einen Tag zu essen.
Wer ihn das Angeln lehrt, gibt ihm ein Leben lang zu essen!

92: Alle Angler sind Gastangler

93: Wenn ich Hunger habe, gib mir keinen Fisch, gib mir die Angel!

94: Der Angler wartet Stunden, der Narr ein Leben.

95: Kommt der Wind von Westen, beißt der Fisch am besten..

96: Kein Fisch ohne Gräten, kein Mensch ohne Fehler!

97: Eins hab ich übers Angeln gelernt, für den Köder geht es immer schlecht aus

98: Wer will schon Fallschirmspringen, wenn er eine abtauchende Hechtpose haben kann.

99: Schneider werden ist nicht schwer - Schneider sein dagegen sehr!

100: Fischers Fritze fängt frische Fische...

101: Bei Fischschleim an den Händen braucht man den Angeltag nicht zu beenden.

102: Das einzige was heute beisst sind die Mücken

103: Bekenntnis eines Karpfenanglers: Ich steh auf Mollige.

104: Am 8. Tag erschuf Gott den Angler und der Teufel räumte seinen Thron.

105: Am Tresen gefürchtet, von Frauen verehrt,
bei der Arbeit der Beste, als Liebhaber begehrt,
politisch gebildet,das Benehmen sehr fein,
das muß ein echter Angler sein.

106: Ich bin der letzte einer aussterbenden Rasse, der keine Angst davor hat, sich die Hände schmutzig zu machen, denn ich bin ein Angler.

107: Leg Dich nie mit einer Anglerin an, sie kennen Orte, an denen Dich niemand findet.

108: Willst Du den Streß des Tages vergessen, greife nicht zur Flasche, sondern zur Angelrute.

109: Ein Wurm nicht nur den Vogel lockt, er auch auf dem Haken rockt, lockt so manches Fischlein an, das erfreut den Anglersmann.

110: Ein Angler, der stundenlang keinen Fisch fängt, wird zwar die Freude am Angeln nicht verlieren, aber sicher seine Methode überprüfen.

111: Stundenlang geduldig an einem Fleck lauern, bis man nichts gefangen hat.

112: Das interessanteste Geschöpf der Zoologie ist der Fisch. Er wächst noch, wenn er längst verspeist ist. Wenigstens in den Augen des Anglers

113: Einen leidenschaftlichen Angler erkennt man daran, daß der Wert seiner Ausrüstung höher ist, als sein Guthaben bei der Bank.

114: Vielleicht sieht es aus als würde ich dir zuhören, aber in meinen Gedanken bin ich beim Angeln

115: Mein größte Sorge ist, wenn ich sterbe verkauft meine Frau meine Angelausrüstung für den Preis den ich ihr erzählt habe.

116: Das Angeln froh genießen, ist der Vernunft Gebot,
man lebt ja nur so kurz und ist so lange tot.

117: Angeln ist des Fischers Lust,fängt er nichts gibt es auch keinen Frust...

118: Fische fängt man mit Angeln, Leute mit Worten. 

119: Eiszeit ist Beisszeit - bei Rutten.

120: 
121:
122:
123:
124:


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

4: Lieber Kleinfisch als kein Fisch!


----------



## madpraesi (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Wer Blinker sät wird Raubfisch ernten

LG Christian


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

he, ihr seid ja fix - komm ja kaum hinterher...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

6: Das Angeln das macht Kinder froh und Erwachsene ebenso.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

7: Kommt der Wind vom Westen, ist der Fang am besten.
     Kommt der Wind vom Osten, wird deine Angel rosten.


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Made-Mais - heisser scheiß! (Klappt mit jedem Kombiköder sofern Mais dabei ist)


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> 7: Kommt der Wind vom Westen, ist der Fang am besten.
> Kommt der Wind vom Osten, wird deine Angel rosten.



kenntm an - an den hab ich auch nicht mehr gedacht..

Cool, so bleibts erhalten..


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Ja der Spruch ist uralt und hat sich bei mir schon das ein oder andere Mal bewahrheitet (so genau kann man das natürlich nie sagen, aber die Tendenz geht schon dahin)


----------



## hecht99 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Ist der 1. Fang ein Barsch, ist der ganze Tag im Arsch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

sach  das den Barschfreaks - aber stimmt, auch schon mal gehört ;-)


----------



## harbec (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

... fängst du als erstes einen Barsch,
ist der Tag im Ar... !


----------



## hecht99 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Als Zanderangler ist das aber oft so, wenn am Anfang ein kleiner Barsch beißt ist mit den Zandern oft nicht viel los. Rauben die Zander, fressen die kleinen Barsche nicht viel...


----------



## Angler9999 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Einem geschenktem Barsch schaut man nicht in´s Maul


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Einem geschenktem Barsch schaut man nicht in´s Maul



Besser: Einem gesenkten Barsch schaut man nicht ins Maul (wozu auch?)


----------



## hecht99 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Macht sich am Tag die Sonne breit,
 stehen die Zander tief und weit.
 Lässt der Mond dann von sich Grüßen,
 fängst du sie vor deinen Füßen.


----------



## Kurbel (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Lieber bleib ich Schneiderlein 
als bei'm NABU drin zu sein


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*



Kurbel schrieb:


> Lieber bleib ich Schneiderlein
> als bei'm NABU drin zu sein


Da fehlt das "Angeln" oder der Angler irgendwie, wenngleich ich das grinsend nachvollziehe..


----------



## madpraesi (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Lässt der Angler einen Furz im stehen so wird er keinen Fisch mehr sehen


----------



## hecht99 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Ich hab das Gefühl, dass das Thema im Blödsinn endet...

 Wackelt nix, beißt nix. (Profi - Blinker - Spruch trifft oft noch zu)


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

pöhse - aber "anglerisch" ;.)


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Naja, anglerischer als Schneiderlein geht kaum  

Planst du nen AB Abreisskalender und wir sollen deine Arbeit machen oder wie bist du drauf gekommen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Weil man grade überall Kalender kriegt..

Das mach ich dann jeden Tag als (Angler)Spruch des Tages auf die Startseite, nix Kalender..

Und weil man vielleicht manch Amüsantes oder (halb)Vergessenes ausbuddeln und festhalten kann..


----------



## bacalo (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Schatz, zuhause hätte ich erst recht nichts gefangen.


----------



## Peter_Piper (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Auch Fische können riechen, besonders, wenn sie lange liegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

;-)))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Naja, anglerischer als Schneiderlein geht kaum


HAST RECHT!!
Aufgenommen!!
bei 16 simmer scho..


----------



## Serdo (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Wenn's dämmert, dann hämmert's!


----------



## sprogoe (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Ein Bad gönnt sich der Anglersmann, wenn der Karpfen "Französisch" kann,
kann "Französisch" auch der Hecht, ergeht´s dem Anglersmann sehr schlecht.


----------



## Peter_Piper (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Ein letzter Wurf noch ist wie wenn eine Frau sagt, dass sie nur kurz shoppen geht


----------



## sprogoe (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

oder lieber doch ´nen jugendfreien:

Ein Wurm wurde sehr vermißt,
weil er heut´ zum Angeln ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

grins - der ist auch gut!!!

Ihr seid ja kreativ !!


und die ersten 20 sind voll!!


----------



## sprogoe (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

gerade selbst ausgedacht:

Steht die Rute steif zum Himmel,
an den Glöckchen kein Gebimmel,
dann hast´e heute echt kein Glück,
kehr lieber gleich nach Haus zurück.


----------



## Zander Jonny (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Fangen filetieren und zurück setzen


----------



## Hering 58 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

„Alle Fische legen Eier, die russischen sogar Kaviar.“


----------



## Hering 58 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

„Bismarck war auch nur ein Hering.“


----------



## phirania (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

1 Komm mit zum fischen sagte der Angler zum Wurm....
2 Der Köder muß dem Fisch schmecken nicht dem Angler  ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Schon über 25 - dass dieser Klassiker so spät kam (hab ich auch nicht dran gedacht):
"Der Köder muß dem Fisch schmecken nicht dem Angler ...."


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Im Anhang ein Spruch/Zitat das mir sehr sehr gut gefällt. Muss man aber vllt. mal 2 Sekunden länger drüber nachdenken


----------



## phirania (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Gott schuf alle Menschen gleich,DOCH nur die besten durften Angler werden:


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

geilst!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Im Anhang ein Spruch/Zitat das mir sehr sehr gut gefällt. Muss man aber vllt. mal 2 Sekunden länger drüber nachdenken


auch absolut toll!!


----------



## phirania (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Das wichtigste beim Angeln sind lange Arme,damit man zeigen kann wie groß der gefangende Fisch war....


----------



## sprogoe (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Sprach der Wurm zum Fisch:
"Pech gehabt, mitgefangen, mit gehangen".


----------



## madpraesi (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Angeln ist ein großartiger Anschauungsunterricht
für die Gleichheit der Menschen:
Vor den Fischen sind alle Menschen gleich !


----------



## willmalwassagen (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Alte Angler sterben nicht, die riechen nur so.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Nimm das "Alte" weg, passt viel besser


----------



## willmalwassagen (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Alte Angler sterben nicht, nur die Rute wird weich.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

DER ist noch besser


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

schon über 30 ;-))


----------



## Eisbär14 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Kraut zappelt nicht....
Und den guten alten nicht zu vergessen....
Jeder Tag ist Angeltag aber nicht jeder Tag ist Fangtag...


----------



## Fruehling (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Dem Stipper ins Gebetbuch!

Kurzgedicht von der Made:
Draufgetreten, schade...


----------



## kati48268 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

|znaika:
Dass dieser erst jetzt kommt (und auch noch in diesem Jahr), zeigt, dass ihr ungebildeten, heidnischen Sünder in der Schule nur in der Nase gebohrt habt:

_"Für die Toten Wein,
für die Lebenden Wasser,
das ist eine Vorschrift für Fische"_
(Martin Luther)



PS: In Verbandskreisen soll es den Spruch geben,
_"mach hier nicht den Finkbeiner"_.
Aber das passt hier thematisch dann doch wohl nicht so gut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*



kati48268 schrieb:


> |
> 
> PS: In Verbandskreisen soll es den Spruch geben,
> _"mach hier nicht den Finkbeiner"_.
> Aber das passt hier thematisch dann doch wohl nicht so gut.


:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

36 inzwischen..


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Mir ist egal wer dein Vater ist, so lange ich hier Angel, geht hier keiner übers Wasser!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

genau, der ist auch klasse ;-))


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Fischlein, Fischlein beiße sonst ist Angeln Sch...e!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Ist der Fisch auch noch so klein, er muß erst mal gefangen sein!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Also eines ist schon mal klar:
Vielleicht schafft ihr keine 365 Sprüche, das wage ich noch nicht zu prophezeien.

Dass es bei aktuell 37 Sprüchen in knapp 5 h aber auf jeden Fall reichen sollte, um 52 (dann einen pro Woche des Jahres) zusammen zu kriegen, das traue ich mich zu sagen!
#6#6#6


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Andere gehen zur Therapie, ich geh einfach Angeln!


----------



## sprogoe (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Eindeutig Zweideutig.

Stöhnt die Rute:
"Ich breche gleich".
Antwortet der Karpfen:
"Wer hat hier geschluckt, du oder ich?"


----------



## Afrob (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Der Angler sieht, es gründelt dort. Er wirft schnell hin, der Fisch ist fort!

Ohne Angel, ohne Pose gibt´s nur Fische aus der Dose!


----------



## sprogoe (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Was sollte ein Angler bei einem ersten Date nie fragen?
"Darf ich dir meine Rute zeigen?"


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Ok, Jungs - zweideutiges haben wir genug, nehm ich nicht mehr mit auf.

Bringen dürft ihrs dennoch natürLIch zum Amüsement ;-)


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

....und fängste morgens einen barsch,ist der ganze tag im arxxx...

....petri heil,und nix am seil....


----------



## JottU (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Der Fisch, den man fängt, ist immer der grösste.

Ein Angler sagt nur dann die Wahrheit, wenn er einen anderen Angler einen Lügner nennt. :q


----------



## kati48268 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Alter Rebellenspruch, passt der auch hier rein?

_"Nur tote Fische schwimmen mit dem Strom"_


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

inkl. Rebellenspruch 45
läuft, würd ich sagen...


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Angeln - wenn du Entspannung suchst aber auf das Töten nicht verzichten willst ;-P


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

böse.. 
;-)))


----------



## Zwergbuntbarsch (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Ein Leben ohne angeln ist möglich,  aber sinnlos!


----------



## sprogoe (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Welcher Fisch erblickt zweimal das Licht der Welt? Der Dosenfisch.


----------



## Zwergbuntbarsch (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Den hier hab ich auf Facebook gelesen:     "Der schönste Tock , ist der Knüppel auf dem Kopf!"


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*



> Ein Leben ohne angeln ist möglich, aber sinnlos!


Sehr gut, Klassiker...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*



Zwergbuntbarsch schrieb:


> Den hier hab ich auf Facebook gelesen:     "Der schönste Tock , ist der Knüppel auf dem Kopf!"



Der ist gut :q


----------



## Ronny N. (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

zum angeln geboren zum arbeiten gezwungen

Ronny N.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

der ist geil!!


----------



## DUSpinner (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Wer Barsche fängt, hat tief gesenkt


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

die 52 haben wir bald...


----------



## Jose (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

fische, die beißen, bellen nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

grins - auch cool..


----------



## Peter_Piper (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Ist der erste Fisch ein Hecht, dann wird der Tag nicht schlecht !


----------



## Hering 58 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Gräten sind die Rache der Fische.


----------



## Hering 58 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

„In Netzstrümpfen hat sich schon mancher tolle Hecht verfangen.“


----------



## JottU (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

WASSER ist das wichtigste Element auf Erden, ...




...denn ohne Wasser kann man nicht ANGELN.


----------



## Hering 58 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

„Makrelen ohne Knochen nennt der Angler Rochen.“


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

über zweiundfuffzich sind wir ;-))


----------



## Fruehling (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> „Makrelen ohne Knochen nennt der Angler Rochen.“



*LOOL*, wie geil!


----------



## JottU (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Kommt der Wind zum Land hast du Fisch in der Hand!

Quakt der Frosch im Liebesspiel, fängt man Aale meisten viel.

Fällt der Strand trocken, kannste keine Mefo locken.


----------



## Hering 58 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Ich bin Angler willst du meinen Wurm sehen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

und immer weiter..


----------



## phirania (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Treffen sich zwei Würmer,fragt der eine:
Wo ist denn Fritz.?
Sagt der Andere:
Der ist doch gestern zum angeln gefahren.


----------



## Hering 58 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

„Wir brauchen mehr Köderboxen und weniger X-Boxen!“


----------



## Hering 58 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

„Gute Freunde teilen Geheimnisse. Beste Freunde teilen Angel-Spots!“


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> „Wir brauchen mehr Köderboxen und weniger X-Boxen!“


Der ist geil!!!


----------



## JottU (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Und diesen durfte ich mir, als Bub, auch des öfteren von meinem 60jährigen "Angelmentor" anhören:
:m
 „Man muss nicht eher „Fisch“ rufen, bis man ihn hinter den Kiemen hat!“


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

auch geil ;-) 
Oder im Kescher oder am Gaff ;-)


----------



## Hering 58 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

„Jede Frau möchte nur diese 4 Wörter hören: Lass uns Angeln gehen!“


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Sprüche - nicht Lügen ;-))))))


----------



## kati48268 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

In Erinnerung an Auwa Thiemann, der vermutlich nicht der Urheber des Spruchs war, von dem ich ihn aber zum ersten Mal hörte:

_"Haben wir genug Köder dabei?
Ich hoffe nicht!"_


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

daher auch dabei!


----------



## Hering 58 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

„Ohne Angel und Pose gibt es nur Fisch aus der Dose.“


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

HAben wir schon - 42- AUFPASSEN!
;-)))


----------



## Hering 58 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

„Trägt die Nixe Schillerlocken, haut’s den Matjes von den Socken!“


----------



## Fruehling (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*



kati48268 schrieb:


> In Erinnerung an Auwa Thiemann, der vermutlich nicht der Urheber des Spruchs war, von dem ich ihn aber zum ersten Mal hörte:
> 
> _"Haben wir genug Köder dabei?
> Ich hoffe nicht!"_



Brillant! #6


Passend dazu aus dem Weißen Hai: "Wir brauchen ein größeres Schiff!"


----------



## Hering 58 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

„Was wiegt der dicke Fischhändler? Fische!“


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Fischhändler hat aber nix mit Angeln zu tun...


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Wer fängt hat recht


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

DER Klassiker war noch nich??

JETZT isser Nr. 62


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Wo die kormorane brüten werd ich mich vorm angeln hüten 
Denn unausweichlich ist dabei die verfluchte Schneiderei


----------



## anglermeister17 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Hier evtl noch eine rekativ bekannten Klassiker, noch nicht gefunden lt Liste: Petri heil- neischt (nix) am Seil...


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Doch gabs sogar recht weit am anfang


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

??Schreibfehler??


----------



## anglermeister17 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Sry bin ich blind, welche Nr ist es denn- hab bis jetzt nichts gefunden in der Liste, sollte ja als kurzer Spruch im vergl leicht rausstechen... #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

habs auch nicht gefunden..


----------



## Ukel (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Ich hab einen Fisch nach dem anderen gefangen....insgesamt zwei :m


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

hier,
Unser Nobbi wurde ignoriert


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

sch... übesehen. danke


----------



## Drillsucht69 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Am Anfang haben die Fische gar nicht gebissen und dann haben die gaaaanz langsam aufgehört zu beißen ...

...


----------



## Hering 58 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

„Flunder, Karpfen, Hecht und Scholle tragen Schuppen, keine Wolle.“


----------



## Hering 58 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

„Die Sache hat einen Haken, sagte der Fisch als er an der Angel hing.“


----------



## Peter_Piper (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

wurde der schon genannt? konnte ihn zumindest nicht finden:

*Lieber Kabeljau als Kabel-TV!*


----------



## willmalwassagen (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Ich habe den nicht gemessen oder gewogen, aber als ich den Fisch aus dem See nahm sank der Wasserspiegel um 10 cm.


----------



## willmalwassagen (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Einen aus dem englischen    "support your local hookers".


----------



## willmalwassagen (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Frage an den Angler,  "beissen sie heute? Nein, aber den nächsten der fragt sicher".


----------



## phirania (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Beissen die Fische morgens schneller liegen die Mittags auf dem Teller...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Erst mal eure "Nachtarbeit" eingetragen -  inzwischen 72! 

(52) Wochen haben wir schon, nun noch knappe 300, damit man für jeden Tag was hat ;-)


----------



## schomi (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Nicht das Ergebnis zählt, sondern das Erlebnis.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

kommt auch gleich mit rein, ich füge noch ein "Angeln:" davor an..


----------



## Haumieze (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Hab auch noch zwei vom Opa.

 Wenn die Blitze zucken tut´s den Aalen jucken.(Gewitter)

 Wenn die Weiden blühn, fang die Aale an zu ziehn.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

cool, das sind wirklich so alt "Erfahrungssprüche"...
Damit bei 75


----------



## ollidaiwa (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Angler sterben nie, die riechen nur so.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

den hatten wir schon (abgewandelt) ;-))


----------



## sprogoe (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Obwohl der Angler lange harrt,
scheint es, daß ihn alles narrt,
es mangelt sehr ihm noch an Beute,
ein schlechter Fangtag scheinbar heute.


----------



## sprogoe (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Ein Fisch der hoch hinaus will,
sollte sich einer Angel anvertrauen.


----------



## sprogoe (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Alte Bauernregel:

Gehen die Fische nicht an die Angeln,
wird es an Regen bald nicht mangeln.


----------



## sprogoe (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Angeln ist die unverdächtigste Art des Nichtstun.


----------



## Promachos (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Angeln ist die einzige Philosophie, die satt macht


----------



## JottU (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Hecht, Zander, Waller, Barsch beißen dem GuFi in den A****!


----------



## JottU (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Wir sitzen alle in einem Boot.
Die einen zum Rudern, die anderen zum Angeln.


----------



## Stumbe (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Rapfen die man sieht fängt man nicht...

Angler, Jäger und sonstige Lügner


----------



## JottU (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Wenn ein Fisch nicht anbeißt, dann schimpft ein Gelegenheitsangler auf die Angel, der Unstete auf die Angelstelle, der Unzeitige auf das Wetter und der Untüchtige auf sein Unglück. Der richtige Angler aber fährt fort zu fischen und kehrt mit einem vollen Netze heim.


----------



## JottU (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Kleine Angler haben einen Vorteil: Der Fisch wirkt größer, wenn sie photographiert werden.


----------



## Kochtopf (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Würde eher von "fische die man sieht..." sprechen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

nu schon bei 82 - läutf!


----------



## FPB (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Der Angler hasst.........den Badegast! (Rainald Grebe)


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

böse ;-)))


----------



## FPB (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Er singt das so, kann ich ja nix dafür


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

solte keine Schuldzuweisung sein - und viele Angler werden das auch unterschreiben ...

;-)))))


----------



## FPB (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

hab es auch so verstanden


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

#6#6#6


----------



## sprogoe (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

"Schlafen Fische eigentlich auch?"
"Natürlich, wozu haben sie sonst ein Flußbett?"


----------



## sprogoe (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Im Trüben ist gut fischen,
aber leicht auch zu entwischen.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Je länger die Arme desto größer der Fsich


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

langsam gehts auf die ersten 100 zu - 84...


----------



## sprogoe (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Die letzten Worte der Forelle:
"Alles in Butter".


----------



## fusselfuzzy (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Willst du eine Stunde lang glücklich sein, dann betrink dich.
Willst du drei Tage lang glücklich sein, dann heirate.
Willst du das ganze Leben lang glücklich sein, dann werde Angler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

auch Klassiker - notiert


----------



## fusselfuzzy (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Hab noch einen

 "Du Schatz, ich möchte gleich noch mal weg. Ich gehe zum  Angeln!" "Ich  weiß schon", antwortet die Ehefrau,  "die Forelle hat bereits dreimal  angerufen."


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

wobei das ja eher gerade NICHT angeln wäre ;-)))


----------



## fusselfuzzy (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wobei das ja eher gerade NICHT angeln wäre ;-)))



kommt drauf wie Man(n) das sieht


----------



## sprogoe (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Die Rute lang oder kurz, den Fischen ist das schnurz.


----------



## sprogoe (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Wer den Himmel im Wasser sieht, kann Fische auf den Bäumen sehen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Sex ist geil ...angeln geiler


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

lass das nicht Deine Frau hörn ...


----------



## Ines (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Weht der Wind von Nord,
bleib vom Wasser fort.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Dass bei Wind aus Osten Haken rosten, das kannte ich. 

Das mitm Norden ist mir neu.

merci daher


----------



## Ruttentretzer (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Ist der Karpfen kugelrund, dann wiegt er ein paar Pfund.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

das ging hoffentlich nicht auch gegen meine Wampe??
;-))))))))))))))))


----------



## Hering 58 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Andere gehen zur Therapie, ich gehe lieber angeln


----------



## Hering 58 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

„Bei der Angelprüfung: „Kannst Du bitte sieben Raubfische nennen?“ Darauf der Prüfling: „Fünf Hechte und zwei Barsche!““


----------



## Vanner (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Besser ein Sch**ß Tag beim Angeln als ein Guter auf Arbeit.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Eine Grundel kommt selten allein.

Ronni


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

jetzt lasst ihr nach - das eine ist kein Spruch sondern ein Witz #172, die anderen beiden hatten wir schon...


----------



## Ruttentretzer (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Heut`fang ich einen Hering, so dick wie die Göring.

Ronni


----------



## Hering 58 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> jetzt lasst ihr nach - das eine ist kein Spruch sondern ein Witz #172, die anderen beiden hatten wir schon...



Ist ja auch Freitag.:vik:


----------



## Hering 58 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Es gibt wichtigeres als angeln - nur was ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

DER war wieder gut!


----------



## Ruttentretzer (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Nur Fische am Haken gelangen in den Magen.

Mach jetzt FB-Pause, sonst wirds zu blöd.
Gruß Ronni


----------



## Jose (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Wer den Himmel im Wasser sieht, kann Fische auf den Bäumen sehen.



der ist schön #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

gut, dass Dus nochmal hochholst, hatt ich vergessen!


----------



## bacalo (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Nur so am Rande:

Hört ihr nach dem 365. Beitrag damit auf|kopfkrat. 
Also, ein bischen mehr wie ein Schaltjahr hat sollte dieser Trööt schon haben|rolleyes.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Ist der Raps am blühen, fangen die Hechte an zu ziehen!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

In verbotenen Teichen fischt man gerne!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Mancher fischt im Wasser nach dem Mond!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

In schnellem Wasser ist gut Fische fangen!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

In kleinen Wassern fängt man auch gute Fische!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Den Fisch, den man nicht fängt, ist immer groß!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Wer einem Manne einen Fisch schenkt, gibt ihm für einen Tag zu essen.
Wer ihn das Fischen lehrt, gibt ihm ein Leben lang zu essen!


----------



## bacalo (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Alle Angler sind Gastangler:g.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Wenn ich Hunger habe, gib mir keinen Fisch, gib mir die Angel!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*



bacalo schrieb:


> Alle Angler sind Gastangler:g.



Der hat was!#6


----------



## bacalo (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Nett auch:

Der Angler wartet Stunden, der Narr ein Leben.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Kommt der Wind von Westen, beißt der Fisch am besten...


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Kein Fisch ohne Gräten, kein Mensch ohne Fehler!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Eins hab ich übers Angeln gelernt, für den Köder geht es immer schlecht aus!


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Geklaut aus der Signatur von Boardie MarcinD:

Wer will schon Fallschirmspringen, wenn er eine abtauchende Hechtpose haben kann.

Find ich gut


----------



## jochen68 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Schneider werden ist nicht schwer - Schneider sein dagegen sehr!


----------



## zokker (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Angeln: die unverdächtigste Art des Nichtstuns


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Wer nur eine kleine Pfanne hat, braucht keine große Fische fangen!


----------



## phirania (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Nicht jeder Angeltag ist auch Fangtag...


----------



## phirania (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Fischers Fritze fängt frische Fische...


----------



## phirania (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Bei Fischschleim an den Händen braucht man den Angeltag nicht zu beenden....


----------



## phirania (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Fischgeruch an den Händen...

Kommt nicht immer vom angeln...|rolleyes


----------



## phirania (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Frischer Fisch stinkt nicht,ist er alt stinkt er bald...


----------



## jochen68 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*



phirania schrieb:


> Nicht jeder Angeltag ist auch Fangtag...



genau, aber ich kenne das so:

"Jeder Tag ist Angeltag, aber nicht jeder Tag ist auch Fangtag!"


----------



## willmalwassagen (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Besuch ist wie Fisch, nach ein paar Tagen muss er weg weil er müffelt.


----------



## willmalwassagen (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Das einzige was heute beisst sind die Mücken


----------



## willmalwassagen (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Wäre ich nicht pinkeln gewesen hätte ich heute keinen Schwanz gesehen.
oder auf schwäbisch  :wär i net bronza gwä hedd i heid koi schwänzle gsäh


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

da muss ich aj erst mal 2 Seiten durchackern, seit ich ins Bett bin ;-))


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Noch kein Karpfenspruch gelesen, sind die Karpfenangler so ernst und  langweilig #c ???


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

bring halt einen ;-)))


----------



## sprogoe (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Bekenntnis eines Karpfenanglers: Ich steh auf Mollige.


----------



## sprogoe (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Stoßgebet der Karpfenangler:

Karpfen unser im Gewässer, 
dein Biss komme, dein Run geschehe, 
wie auf Boilies, so auch auf Partikel, 
unser täglich füttern geschehe 
und vergib uns unsere Karpfensäcke, 
wie auch wir vergeben dir das Blanken, 
und führe uns nicht zu den Stippern, 
sondern erlöse uns von den Verboten, 
denn dein ist das Tackle 
und die Abhakmatte 
und das Catch & Release in Ewigkeit

Amen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Geht doch :q:q:q !!!
Mir fällt keiner ein...


----------



## sprogoe (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Am 8. Tag erschuf Gott den Angler und der Teufel räumte seinen Thron.


----------



## sprogoe (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

"Wenn Du nicht sofort weitergehst, bist Du derjenige, der sich was fängt".


----------



## sprogoe (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Am Tresen gefürchtet,
von Frauen verehrt,
bei der Arbeit der Beste,
als Liebhaber begehrt,
politisch gebildet,
das Benehmen sehr fein,
das muß ein echter Angler sein.


----------



## sprogoe (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Ich bin der letzte einer aussterbenden Rasse,
der keine Angst davor hat, 
sich die Hände schmutzig zu machen,
denn ich bin ein Angler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

mal einsortiert - nu über 100 ;-)


----------



## sprogoe (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Einen noch für die Damen unserer Zunft:

Leg Dich nie mit einer Anglerin an,
sie kennen Orte, an denen Dich niemand findet.


----------



## sprogoe (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Ein schöner Spruch, der in allen Lebenslagen gilt, sicher auch für Angler, die z.B. ihr zur Kloake verkommenes Gewässer sehen, die Hoffnung aber nicht aufgeben:

Am Ende des Tales der Tränen,
kommen die Berge des Glücks.


----------



## Fruehling (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Und einer für die Mefo-Fraktion:

Am Anfang des Tages
seh' ich nur Plages,
hingegen am Ende,
Strände...


----------



## sprogoe (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Auch, wenn einige ev. anderer Meinung sind:

Willst Du den Streß des Tages vergessen,
greife nicht zur Flasche, sondern zur Angelrute.


----------



## sprogoe (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Ein Wurm nicht nur den Vogel lockt,
er auch auf dem Haken rockt,
lockt so manches Fischlein an,
das erfreut den Anglersmann.


----------



## JottU (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Ein Angler, der stundenlang keinen Fisch fängt, wird zwar die Freude am Angeln nicht verlieren, aber sicher seine Methode überprüfen.


----------



## JottU (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Angeln: 
Stundenlang geduldig an einem Fleck lauern, bis man nichts gefangen hat.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Rote Augen, silberne Schuppen, das sind des Stippers sexy Puppen.


----------



## sprogoe (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Was mir gerade einfällt:

Särge für Angler sollten genau so breit wie lang sein,
damit man sie mit ausgebreiteten Armen beerdigen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

gespeichert ;-)
111

@ JottU:
Wenn ich Deine Sprüche so lese, geht grade nich viel, oder ??
;-))


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Gab es schon "Es ist nur ein schmaler Grat zwischen angeln und doof in der Gegend rumgucken"


----------



## Ruttentretzer (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Bei Regen stehen die Fische unter der Brücke.

Ronni


----------



## JottU (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Nimm nen Wurm vom Mist, das ist das, was Fisch gern frisst.

Der Vollmond ist ein Fischdieb.
(stimmt aber nicht)


----------



## sprogoe (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Der Angler; ziemlich wutgeladen, 
hört nicht auf, den Wurm zu baden,
er schimpft; gepeinigt noch durch Mücken;
nun zünftig auf des Schicksals Tücken.


----------



## Ukel (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Eat, sleep, go fishing


----------



## Jose (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*



Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Bei Regen stehen die Fische unter der Brücke.
> 
> Ronni




lacher #6


----------



## sprogoe (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Man, Man,
das Ding hier ist unglaublich, es erweckt nicht nur einen Suchtfaktor, sondern auch bisher nie gekannte schöpferische Fantasien.
Ständig kreisen die Gedanken und es kommen Sprüche in den Kopf....gerade wieder, aber ich traue mich nicht, den nieder zu schreiben; wegen ev. Schlüpfrichkeit.


----------



## Kauli11 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Ein schönes Tier das ist die Güster,
noch schöner ist die Frau vom Küster.

#h


----------



## sprogoe (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Ein schönes Tier das ist die Güster,
> noch schöner ist die Frau vom Küster.
> 
> #h




Und kannst Du die Frau vom Küster nicht haben,
mußt Du Dich an der Güster laben.:m


----------



## sprogoe (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Jetzt muß ich ihn loswerden:

Was haben Angler und Fische gemeinsam?
Bei beiden ist der Schwanz schuppenlos.|rotwerden


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

also echt...........

;-)))))

bisschen seriös wär schon ok ;-)))))))


----------



## Kauli11 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Und kannst Du die Frau vom Küster nicht haben,
> mußt Du Dich an der Güster laben.:m



Ich kann die Frau vom Küster haben,
wenn er geht die Fische jagen. :m

#h


----------



## sprogoe (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> also echt...........
> 
> ;-)))))
> 
> bisschen seriös wär schon ok ;-)))))))



okay Thomas,
aber mal ehrlich; Angler und seriös, geht das?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

gugg mich an ;-))))


----------



## sprogoe (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

mhhh...:m


----------



## sprogoe (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Den Rutengriff er fest umschließt,
weil der Fisch ins Kraut reinschießt,
noch ein letzter Drillversuch,
dann hört man schon den lauten Fluch,
verloren ist der schöne Fisch
und landet nicht auf Anglers Tisch.


----------



## sprogoe (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Ich kann die Frau vom Küster haben,
> wenn er geht die Fische jagen. :m
> 
> #h




und wenn er es rauskriegt, küßter Dich...bähhh


----------



## Ines (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Reimt einer zu doll,
ist das Maß bald voll.
|muahah:


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

das Maß voll nicht, aber wir wollen ja Sprüche und keine Gedichte...

2, 3 sind ja ok und ich hab ja auch ein paar reingenommen. Aber es sollte schon in Richtung Sprüche gehen..


----------



## Kochtopf (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*



sprogoe schrieb:


> und wenn er es rauskriegt, küßter Dich...bähhh



Wie meine Großmutter schon zu sagen pflegte:

Oben Küster unten Pastor (beim aussprechen  nuscheln hilft)


----------



## sprogoe (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*



Ines schrieb:


> Reimt einer zu doll,
> ist das Maß bald voll.
> |muahah:



Das reimt sich zwar, aber dichtet nicht. Daumen in den Popo, das dichtet.


----------



## sprogoe (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Glaube kaum, daß nur mit Sprüchen die 365 erreicht werden, kommt doch schon fast nix mehr.


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

“Das interessanteste Geschöpf der Zoologie ist der Fisch. Er wächst noch, wenn er längst verspeist ist. Wenigstens in den Augen des Anglers.” Ernest Hemingway


----------



## sprogoe (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Einen leidenschaftlichen Angler erkennt man daran, daß der Wert seiner Ausrüstung höher ist, als sein Guthaben bei der Bank.


----------



## sprogoe (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Lieber Grete am Hals, als Gräte in der Kehle.


----------



## willmalwassagen (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Vielleicht sieht es aus als würde ich dir zuhören, aber in meinen Gedanken bin ich beim Angeln


----------



## willmalwassagen (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Angler Regeln:
Köder deine Haken selbst an
Putze die eigenen Fische selbst
Erzähle deine eigene Lügen


----------



## willmalwassagen (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Mein größte Sorge ist, wenn ich sterbe verkauft meine Frau meine Angelausrüstung für den Preis den ich ihr erzählt habe.


----------



## JottU (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Wenn der Fisch da ist, beißt er auch.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Mein größte Sorge ist, wenn ich sterbe verkauft meine Frau meine Angelausrüstung für den Preis den ich ihr erzählt habe.



Oh jäääääh#6


----------



## bacalo (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Das Angeln froh genießen, ist der Vernunft Gebot,
man lebt ja nur so kurz und ist so lange tot.


----------



## JottU (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Wenn an News es fehlt im Sommerloche, 
gibt es Fischmonster - Woche für Woche.


----------



## JottU (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Lieber Forelle blau als Rollmops nüchtern.


----------



## phirania (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Angeln ist des Fischers Lust,fängt er nichts gibt es auch keinen Frust...


----------



## Ines (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

"Gestern war gut." 
Hatten wir den schon?


----------



## jochen68 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*



Ines schrieb:


> "Gestern war gut."



... ich kenne den auch so:

"Letzte Woche hätten Sie hier sein müssen ..."  |rolleyes


----------



## Ruttentretzer (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Wer ist der Hecht im Karpfenteich?

Ronni


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

da muss ich aber einiges aussortieren - Anglersprüche, nicht Fisch- oder "schlaue" Sprüche..



Werd ich mal bis morgen warten und dann wieder einsortieren..


----------



## Knust45a (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Norge infiezierter

Ich reise vor dem Sterben,
sonst reisen meine Erben. |wavey:


----------



## Berliner_Angler (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

*Das Wetter bleibt schön, *
wenn der Rauch gerade hinauf steigt,
wenn Gänseblümchen ihre Blüten öffnen, 
wenn Grillen zirpen, 
wenn Glühwürmchen im Dunkeln leuchten, 
wenn Frösche und Kröten nachts quacken,
wenn Ameisen fleißig vor sich hin arbeiten,
wenn Schwalben weit nach oben fliegen,
wenn Fische beim Angeln nicht anbeißen wollen .
*Das Wetter wird schlechter, *
wenn Schwalben tief fliegen,
wenn Vögel gemeinsam auf Drähten und Mästen sitzen,
wenn Fische beim Angeln willig anbeißen, 
wenn Fische aus dem Wasser springen,
wenn Gänseblümchen ihre Blüten wieder schließen, 
wenn Kühe beim Rennen ihre Schwänze in die Luft halten, 
wenn Katzen sich gründlich putzen, 
wenn Bienen geschäftig umher summen, 
wenn Insekten stechen und beißen.


----------



## Berliner_Angler (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

1. Junger Karpfen alter Hecht schmecken schlecht
Oder: Alter Karpfen junger Hecht schmecken schlecht

2. Geht der Fisch nicht an die Angel, ist der Regen bald kein Mangel.

3. Angle, willst du Fische fangen.

4. Wer allzeit angelt, 
Dem nimmer mangelt

5. Wenn du die Angel ziehst zu früh,
So fängst du nie.

6.      In solchen Wassern fängt man solche Fische.

7.      Ein kleiner Fisch auf dem Tisch ist besser als ein großer im Bach.

8.      Der Fisch fängt am Kopf an zu stinken.

9.      Besser ein kleiner Fisch
Als gar nichts auf dem Tisch.

10.   Man soll nicht rufen: holt Fische, eh man sie hat.

11.   Von kleinen Fischen werden die Hechte groß

12.   Wer Fische fangen will, muß vorher die Netze flicken. 

13.   Lehre mich die Karpfen nicht kennen, mein Vater war ein Fischer

14.   Die Fische haben gut leben, sie trinken, wann sie wollen. 

15.   Fische fängt man mit Angeln, Leute mit Worten. 

16.   Fischen un Jagen Git hungrige Magen Un fludrige Blagen. 

17.   Geht der Fisch nicht an die Angel, ist der Regen bald kein Mangel

18.   Halb Fisch, halb Fleisch ist Fisch noch Fleisch: Gar Fisch ist Fisch, gar Fleisch ist Fleisch.

19.   Kein Fisch ohne Gräte, kein Mensch ohne Mängel. 

20.   Der Fisch will schwimmen. 

21.   Gesottenem Fisch hilft das Wasser nichts.

22.   Dem Fisch den Köder, der Maus den Speck. 

23.   Du kannst mir keinen Fischteich in Brand stecken. 

24.   Der Fisch will dreimal schwimmen, im Wasser, im Schmalz und im Wein.

25.   Kleine Fische machen den großen den Markt. 

26.   Frische Fische, gute Fische. 

27.   Wenn gekochter Fisch ins dritte Wasser kommt, 

28.   In solchen Wassern fängt man solche Fische. 

29.   Von Fischen und Engeln ist nicht gut predigen (denn es weiß niemand, welches er oder sie sind)

30.   Fische, wenn du beim Wasser bist. 

31.   Man muß den Fisch nicht aus dem Garn lassen. 

32.   Fische und Frauen sind am besten am Sterz.

33.   Wenn man's am wenigsten denkt, liegt ein Fisch in den Reusen


34.   Große Fische fressen die kleinen. 

35.   Rufe nicht Fisch, du habest ihn denn bei den Kiefern.

36.   Mancher denkt zu fischen und krebst nur.

37.   Nach Fischen Nüß, nach Fleisch iß Käse. 

38.   Dreitägiger Fisch Taugt auf keinen Tisch.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Eiszeit ist Beisszeit - bei Rutten.

Ronni


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Angelst Du nur oder fängst Du auch was  ???

bzw.
Ich angel nicht nur, ich fang auch was  !!!

#h...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

@ Berliner_Angler: 
Viel mit Fisch etc. - aber nicht alles mit/um Angler und Angeln!

Werd mich nachher hinsetzen und einlisten/durchsortieren


----------



## phirania (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Mir egal wer dein Vater ist,hier wo ich angle geht keiner übers Wasser...


----------



## phirania (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Und Beissen die Fische.?
Ne die kann man ruhig streicheln..


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

So langsam wird es eng. Schon einiges doppelt und dreifach.
 Viel Arbeit für den armen Thomas. |pftroest:


----------



## Kochtopf (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> .
> Viel Arbeit für den armen Thomas. |pftroest:


Augen auf bei der Berufswahl 


Schön finde ich:

Köderfarben und Dips sind immer auch ein bisschen Voodoo


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

ja, schon traurig, wenn ihr da vorher nicht guggt ;-))

und grade Stress ohne Ende - noch nicht zu, nachtragen gekommen ;-(((


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Augen auf bei der Berufswahl
> 
> 
> Schön finde ich:
> ...



Nun ja, das Mitleid hält sich in Grenzen, denn er bekommt es ja entlohnt.  #h


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ja, schon traurig, wenn ihr da vorher nicht guggt ;-))
> 
> und grade Stress ohne Ende - noch nicht zu, nachtragen gekommen ;-(((



Vielleicht solltest Du in der Überschrift die Postingnummer oder Seite von der Tabelle mit angeben !!!
Haben nicht alle die Zeit sich das Ganze von vorn bis hinten durch zulesen...
Ich müsste jetzt auch suchen wo die Tabelle ist...

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Im ersten Posting ;-))


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Danke...
Habe es nicht von Anfang mit verfolgt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

naja, das Anfangsposting wenigstens zu lesen, davon bin ich ausgegangen.

SORRY, dass ich nicht dran dachte, dass das  viele auch nicht machen.
SORRY!!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Je nach Thema...

Hier noch etwas Arbeit für Dich:

Ist der Raps am blühen mußt Du angeln gehen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

;-)))) Danke, dass Du es mir nicht krumm nimmst


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Die Macht der Gewohnheit...
Themen die ich immer hier mitlese mache ich hinten auf und erspare mir die erste Seite...

Spart Zeit :q:q:q...


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Ist der Raps am blühen, fangen die Hechte an zu ziehen!



 Warum hast Du den eigentlich verschmäht?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Warum hast Du den eigentlich verschmäht?



Habe ich nicht, kenne den nur so ...
Vielleicht haben die Hechtangler den verschmäht ...

:m...


----------



## Ruttentretzer (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Passt der Karpfen mal nicht auf, liegt er auf der Matte drauf.

Ronni


----------



## Ruttentretzer (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Wenn wir den Spruch mit allen anderen Fischarten kombinieren, werden 
wir noch einige Sprüche schaffen.

Gruß Ronni


----------



## sprogoe (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*



Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Passt der Karpfen mal nicht auf, liegt er auf der Matte drauf.



Könnte man auch dahingehend abwandeln:

Paßt die Fischerin mal nicht auf, liegt Fischers Fritze auf ihr drauf.|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

so, bei 119 momentan...


----------



## sprogoe (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Beim Angeln finden Überraschungen statt, wenn man sie garnicht erwartet hat.


----------



## Fruehling (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Hier kommt langsam Reimweh ins Spiel...


----------



## Minimax (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

aus dem "Lied des Fischers" vo Li Yu, glückloser chinesischer Herrscher und Poet (10. Jh.n.Chr.) in englischer Übersetzung nach Chris Yates 1983:

 With my silken line and delicate hook 
I wander into a myriad of ripples 
And find – freedom

 Hier mein freier Übertragungsvorschlag in Deutsch:

 Mit seidner Schnur und feingefügtem Haken
ziehe ich in die glitzernde Flut
Und finde - Freiheit

 Dafür, dass es 100 Jahre aufm Buckel hat, wirkt das Verslein
ziemlich frisch


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Hier kommt langsam Reimweh ins Spiel...


grins, jo, den Eindruck kann man manchmal haben ;-))

Nochmal:
Keine Sprüche über Fische, welche über Angeln und Angler..

Keine Gedichte, sondern Sprüche.

Und gucken, ob der unter den 119 gelisteten am Anfang vorkommt, (https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334260) wäre nett (Steuerung F, damit gehts schnell)..


Immerhin wurden die 52 (Wochen) und 100 recht schnell geknackt, dass es ab einem gewissen Punkt zäher wird, war klar..

Dennoch bin ich gespannt, wie weits noch geht....


----------



## sprogoe (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Mit einem verhaltenen Wink auf die C+R-Fraktion:

Alle Angler wollen Fische fangen, aber nicht jeder will sie auch verspeisen.


----------



## sprogoe (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Auf Hechte im Forellenteich zu angeln ist genau so überflüssig, wie ein Pickel auf der Nase.


----------



## sprogoe (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Spricht die Heringsmama zu ihrem Nachwuchs:
"Schwimmt gerade, sonst werden Rollmöpse aus euch".


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

da fehlt auch der Angler ;-)))


----------



## sprogoe (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

stimmt, sind aber schon einige andere ohne Angler in der Liste, darum einfach mal gepostet.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Fängt der Raps an zu blühen, fangen die Hechte an zu ziehen!



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Warum hast Du den eigentlich verschmäht?



@Drillsucht 69, war nicht auf dich gemünzt, 
ich meinte Thomas.

Aber er möchte ja Angler und keine Fische .....

Also ändern wir es ab.

*Fängt der Raps an zu blühen, fangen die Angler an zu ziehen!
*
Sie ziehen an die Gewässer; Sie ziehen die Hechte raus...

Also falls es sich mit den 365 nicht ausgeht, hasste den auf der Halde!


----------



## Kochtopf (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Zum hoffen ist immer noch ein Löchlein offen.
- alte Eisanglerregel


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Die Regel gilt nicht nur fürs Eisangeln


----------



## Ruttentretzer (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Der beste Köder ist Geduld.

Ronni


----------



## Ruttentretzer (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Die Angelschnur muss nass sein!

Ronni


----------



## sprogoe (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Zum hoffen ist immer noch ein Löchlein offen.
> - alte Eisanglerregel



Und ist kein offenes Löchlein da,
haben wir ja unseren Bohrer, na klar.#6


----------



## sprogoe (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Je wertvoller eine Angelrute ist, um so ehrfürchtiger verneigt sie sich vor dem Fisch.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ist der Raps am blühen, mußt Du angeln gehen...



Ist doch ein Anglerspruch !!!
Ist doch Zeittorientierend wann gewisse Fischarten zu beißen anfangen wenn der Raps zum ersten mal im Jahr blüht...
Wer den nicht kennt hat die Welt verpennt #q...

#d#d#d


----------



## sepp6576 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Lieber Regen beim Angeln als Sonne bei der Arbeit


----------



## Ruttentretzer (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Ich angel nur bei zwei Gelegenheiten - wenns regnet, und wenn es nicht regnet.

Ronni


----------



## bacalo (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Besinnliche Zeit:

Kein Fisch ohne Gräte, kein Mensch ohne Fehler.

Ein fauler Fisch verdirbt die ganze Küche.

Geht dein Chef mal früher fischen, dann kannst du schon mal die Karten mischen.

"Warum legen Sie die Gedecke so weit auseinander?“ fragt der  Restaurantleiter die Serviererin.
„Heute Abend tagt der Anglerverein.  Die brauchen Platz für Größenangaben."

Naturpark ist, wenn das Fischen nur den Vögeln gestattet ist.

Wenn die Demokratie zu nichts anderem wird als zum Fischzug auf das allgemeine Volksvermögen, sind wir am Ende!

Der Mensch sieht das Unheil nicht, er sieht nur den Gewinn;
der Fisch sieht die Angel nicht, er sieht nur den Köder.

Über Moral und Weisheit hat jeder seine eigene Ansicht. Der Fisch sieht sie von unten, der Vogel von oben.

Mancher denkt zu fischen und krebst nur.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

muss ich wieder mal einsortieren - DANKE euch allen!


----------



## phirania (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Wenn anfangen die Fische zu  beissen,sollte es den Angler vom Sofa reißen.....


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

„Lieber Kabeljau als Kabel-TV“


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

„Wasser ist das wichtigste Element auf Erden. Denn ohne Wasser kann man nicht angeln.“


----------



## Kay63 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Der Petra macht es sehr viel aus
releast im Mai, den Wels, der Klaus.


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

„Angler wurden geschaffen, weil Kinder wahre Helden brauchen!“


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

„Stress entsteht, wenn man nicht genug angeln kann!“


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Wer nicht angelt kann keinen Fisch fangen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Auf dem Sofa fängt man nichts...


----------



## sprogoe (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Sag´ das nicht, ich habe mir da schon mal ´ne Ohrfeige gefangen.


----------



## sprogoe (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Ein willensstarker Angler ist, wer den Verlockungen des Weibes widersteht und Angeln geht.


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

How much is the fish


:vik:


----------



## Ruttentretzer (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Einen Grund zum Angeln, brauch ich nur zum Grundangeln.

Gruß Ronni


----------



## Gondoschir (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 365 Anglersprüche - 1 Spruch pro Tag*

Wenn ich nen See seh, brauch ich kein Meer mehr.


----------

